# Bike Locks



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a cheapo Walmart bike lock that's served me well for well over 11 years now, but I seem to have lost it. As a result, I'm searching for a new one.

I'm serious here...are there any huge differences between buying a bike-branded bike lock and just using a couple feet of thick cables or chain with a Master Lock from the hardware store? I ask because I already have a Master Lock just sitting around not doing much, and it wouldn't take that much effort to buy 3' of chain.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

It probably depends more on where, when and for how long you lock up. And what it is you're locking up matters a bit too.

There are places I go where I could probably get by with dental floss. There's one LBS in town that leaves a couple of dozen brand new bikes outside, unlocked all day, every day. In other parts of town, you need armed guards if you want to keep a junkyard POS while you buy a pop.

In the neighborhood where I work, my bright yellow 12-year-old Trek 1000 draws an amazing amount of attention. My brushed Ti Litespeed Classic doesn't rate a first look, let alone a second. In areas with more discerning thieves, the reverse would be true


----------



## Lea-Kim (May 14, 2011)

A good lock like Kryptonite or Abus is way more difficult to cut or bypass and since your bike has a great value and that you don't live in the country side, investing in a new lock could be a good idea.

I know that here, in Montreal, if you lock your bike outside with a masterlock (even if it's a 50$ bike), it will be gone in few minutes.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Lea-Kim said:


> A good lock like Kryptonite or Abus is way more difficult to cut or bypass and since your bike has a great value and that you don't live in the country side, investing in a new lock could be a good idea.
> 
> I know that here, in Montreal, if you lock your bike outside with a masterlock (even if it's a 50$ bike), it will be gone in few minutes.


I'm mostly just curious what makes a Kryptonite lock more difficult to cut or bypass. Is it the lock itself?

I mean, like I said, the lock I was using is probably close to 13 years old now (can't remember exactly when I got it...pre-Y2K for sure) and it was $10 from Wally World.


----------



## Lea-Kim (May 14, 2011)

Basically, it's the quality of the materials, construction and kind of mechanism. Kryptonite uses a discs keyhole that is extremely hard to bypass and the quality and thickness of the metal makes it hard to cut or bend. If you use a combination lock or a "normal" padlock, it's much easier for a thief to cut it or bypass it with a pickgun or some locksmith stuff any kid can buy online.

But really, I guess it all depends on where you live and how long you leave your bicycle outside. My mother has an OK bicycle and practically never locks it. But she lives in a small town. The same bike in Manhattan would be gone in 5 sec. (and in 5 minutes in Montreal).

If you want a good lock and don't want to pay too much, at least, try to found one that uses discs (no combination, tubular or normal key) and if it's a U-lock, not a long one if possible. Maybe they sell decent locks in WM...


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Many regular shackle locks can be easily cut with bolt cutters. Same with most chains. You can probably make a decent set up if you get a hardened steel chain and a hardened steel lock (preferably one that has a covered shackle that bolt cutters can't get at). You'll probably want to cover the chain so it won't scratch your bike - you can use an old inner tube for that.

No idea if this would be better than a name brand lock. The only reason I'd go this route is if I need a custom length chain or had a specific idea in mind for it (e.g., permanently attaching to a wall or other location). The better bike specific locks (e.g., U locks and the more expensive chains) are hardened steel.


----------



## LowriderS10 (Aug 22, 2011)

I used to love my Kryptonite U-locks back in Canada...they're pretty much bulletproof and they're super easy to carry if you're commuting (slips into any backpack and takes up very little space)...


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Twist a Pen, Open a Lock
Does that concern anyone else?


----------



## monkeyzero (Aug 13, 2011)

old_fuji said:


> Twist a Pen, Open a Lock
> Does that concern anyone else?


Scares the crap out of me, I was just about to buy one...


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

old_fuji said:


> Twist a Pen, Open a Lock
> Does that concern anyone else?


The locks that were vulnerable to this have been recalled. That article is from 2004. New locks don't have this issue.


----------



## TrailViewMount (Apr 24, 2011)

I use two or three locks on my bike. Why? The more difficult and the longer it looks like it would take to steal, the better my chances are they will move on the the next target. It doesn't take that long to add extra locks either. But that's me. I believe most lock are made in China, so you will be paying more for name brands. Good luck.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Cables can be easily broken. Although if nobody attempt to do it then it won't matter. 

A 2006 article in Slate magazine on testing different locks.
The best lock to protect your bike. - By Scott Elder - Slate Magazine

"Of the three $30 U-locks, the Force 3 performed the worst. The metal in the shackle (the "U") is of low quality and the locking mechanism in the crossbar broke off quickly and easily. All U-locks are not created equal."

New York Times 2007
Unbreakable Bonds: The New York Times & Urban Velo


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

I leave an NYFU lock on the rack where I work (research lab at a high-bike-theft university, out of sight for 8+ hours a day, 6 days a week -- Campus police straight up said that if you don't use a good U-Lock, your bike _will_ be stolen sooner or later.)

I use the Sheldon Brown method to actually lock the bike to the rack -- it's important ot make sure at least one wheel is attached to the rack, that way even if a thief cuts the rack itself (most racks are easier to cut than the NYFU lock by a wide margin), they won't be able to just ride off on the bike.

with 3/4" thick steel, this lock is MUCH thicker than standard padlocks, or cheap U-locks, thus can't be cut easily with manual tools -- one would have to use power tools (eg an angle grinder), or a cutting torch to get through it. Most bike thieves usually go for targets with cheap locks that can be defeated with inexpensive hand tools, then ride off on the bikes.


----------

